# Le nombre de messages est bloqué



## loustic (12 Avril 2021)

Dans le profil de loustic le nombre des messages reste bloqué (10 777) alors que le nombre des réactions augmente normalement.
Cela n'empêche nullement de visiter MacGé avec autant de plaisir qu'au début...
iMac 24" de 2009 Mavericks Firefox 78.9


----------



## Anthony (12 Avril 2021)

Les messages publiés dans les forums d’expression ne sont plus pris en compte depuis quelques temps, pour éviter le concours du « qui à la plus grosse » que se livrent une poignée de membres. Pour la même raison, il n’y a plus de classement des membres depuis plusieurs mois.


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2021)

C'est une bonne initiative, je craignais un bug dû à mon vieil iMac ou au Forum.
J'approuve.
Merci Anthony


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2021)

Ah ! je vais avoir du mal à attendre les 5000


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Les messages publiés dans les forums d’expression ne sont plus pris en compte depuis quelques temps, pour éviter le concours du « qui à la plus grosse » que se livrent une poignée de membres. Pour la même raison, il n’y a plus de classement des membres depuis plusieurs mois.


Bien vu


----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2021)

Des noms, des noms


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2021)

Il est pas question de noms (la délation non), c'est juste l'association de termes "équivoques et involontaires" dans la même
phrase qui fait que... 
Bon Anthony ne va pas apprécier, mais bon c'est sans aucune médisance, sourions un peu à travers de cette période morose


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il est pas question de noms (la délation non), c'est juste l'association de termes "équivoques et involontaires" dans la même
> phrase qui fait que...
> Bon Anthony ne va pas apprécier, mais bon c'est sans aucune médisance, sourions un peu à travers de cette période morose



Franchement, je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'on pourrait trouver de choquant ou de déplaisant dans ton post.  
Pour Anthony ou pour qui que ce soit.


----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2021)

L'équipe de MacG a voulu limiter quelques exagérations. Pour autant, la participation aux forums d'expression contribue aussi à la vie des forums et de MacGeneration, et on peut regretter le caractère un peu strict de la décision.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> quelques exagérations


C'est vrai !


boninmi a dit:


> et on peut regretter le caractère un peu strict de la décision.


Et cela aussi.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> L'équipe de MacG a voulu limiter quelques exagérations. Pour autant, la participation aux forums d'expression contribue aussi à la vie des forums et de MacGeneration, et on peut regretter le caractère un peu strict de la décision.





Pour ma part, je ne regrette pas du tout que les posts de la Terrasse n'incrémentent plus le compteur de posts. Sur ce point précis, c'est même l'inverse.
En revanche, je te rejoins totalement sur l'importance des forums d'expression sur MacG. Ce sont eux qui humanisent les relations entre les gens ou l'ambiance générale du site (au moins la partie "forums").
Parce que pour beaucoup de gens dont je suis, MacG est beaucoup plus qu'un simple site de geeks où il ne serait question que d'informatique sous une forme pure et dure.


----------



## Anthony (7 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il est pas question de noms (la délation non), c'est juste l'association de termes "équivoques et involontaires" dans la même
> phrase qui fait que...


Pourquoi « équivoque et involontaire » ? 



Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour ma part, je ne regrette pas du tout que les posts de la Terrasse n'incrémentent plus le compteur de posts. Sur ce point précis, c'est même l'inverse.
> En revanche, je te rejoins totalement sur l'importance des forums d'expression sur MacG. Ce sont eux qui humanisent les relations entre les gens ou l'ambiance générale du site (au moins la partie "forums").


Tu devrais assez apprécier les changements que je compte mettre en pratique dans les prochaines semaines, alors. On en reparle bientôt  (Ça ne devrait pas être une surprise pour ceux qui suivent ma réflexion à voix haute des derniers mois.)


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juin 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Tu devrais assez apprécier les changements que je compte mettre en pratique dans les prochaines semaines, alors. On en reparle bientôt  (Ça ne devrait pas être une surprise pour ceux qui suivent ma réflexion à voix haute des derniers mois.)



Je suis impatient de voir ça !


----------



## boninmi (7 Juin 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> (Ça ne devrait pas être une surprise pour ceux qui suivent ma réflexion à voix haute des derniers mois.)


Où ça ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Où ça ?



Par exemple *ici*. (Surtout la première page).

Mais en quelques autres endroits aussi.  (Je n'ai pas la liste en tête, là... ) 

Pour être franc, j'ai forcément quelques espoirs, mais aussi quelques craintes... 

Je peux aussi faire quelques suggestions, au cas où ça intéresserait quelqu'un. 


Je vais suivre tout ça avec intérêt.


----------



## Anthony (8 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour être franc, j'ai forcément quelques espoirs, mais aussi quelques craintes...


Aie confiance 

(Et si tu as des suggestions, tu sais où me joindre.)


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Aie confiance
> 
> (Et si tu as des suggestions, tu sais où me joindre.)




Pas de problème de confiance sur le fond.


----------

